# I need rat breeders!



## abratforarat

My sister wants a rat and I have been looking, and looking, and looking. I don't know any rat breed sites so if any of you do, it would be appreciated!


----------



## NeeNee

Where are you even located?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abratforarat

Virginia, I am content in traveling anywhere to get my sister a rat!


----------



## NeeNee

I'm in Canada...unless you're willing to travel cross border, can't help ya 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheBears

Small Angles Rescue in MD has a few - http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=MD179

I got one of my rats from St Nicholas Mouse Rescue in Va Beach. I think I still have her email if you want to contact her.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

I know of a breeder in Virginia from the Australian Rat and Mouse forum.


----------



## Leraine

I don't know how current this list is, but they have 4 breeders in Virginia here.

http://ratfanclub.org/breeders.html

Virginia

Nicole
Rats of Keona (NARR - ROK) member of NFRS
Chester, VA
Focusing on red- and black-eyed Siamese in seal and Russian points, lilac (chocolate based) agouti badgers, agouti, and black selfs.
Dumbos and rexes sometimes available.
804-318-1342
[email protected]
www.ratsofkeona.com

Micah Ross
Chaos Rattery
Christiansburg, VA
Call or text: (540)-505-1577
[email protected]
Specializing in Blues and Dumbos. We also take in unwanted rats and try to find them homes.

MAKING MISCHIEF RATTERY
Lila
near Washington D.C
[email protected]
Rats in Hairless, Odd-eye, Tri-color, Dumbo, Mink, Pearl, Pearl-Merle, Rex,
Dalmation, Lilac, Fawn, Blazed, Blue, Platinum, Siamese... and Tailess very
soon; Shipping: will consider. Rescues: not at this time.

MISFIT RATTERY
Heather Rocker-Sethman
Virginia/DC Metro Area
[email protected]
http://www.ratbox.org
RATS AVAILABLE: Rescue Rats & Pet Varieties specializing in
Himalayan/Siamese & Varigated.
RESCUES: Rats, Mice, and just about all other rodents, depending on
resources.
SHIPPING: may consider


If none of those have what you are looking for, maybe you can look into breeders in neighboring states? I'm not sure how close to the border that you live. 

You can also try this website: http://www.petfinder.com/

Put in your zip code, then select "Small and Furry" and for breed, type "Rat". I tried to do it for you so I could send you the completed link, but the location needs to be more specific than just a state, and I didn't know what town you were in.

I hope you end up finding what you're looking for!


----------

